# Branch Warren



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey he recently won a contest and is now eligible for the Mr.O.


Would he be eligible for this years or next? I hope he can and does enter this years.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

He can enter this year.
If he competes he will get 6-9th place depending on troy, johnny J. and victor M, and Darrem. oh and this small German guy I think his name is Gutter or guunter or something.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

SMALL?

he always enters around 300lbs mate.

But he is ususally not that cut up like the rest.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

300 POUNDS?! I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

hahahaha nice picture

Did you photoshop it yourself?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

WHAT PHOTO SHOP? THIS IS GUNTHER MAN.
He said he would come in shredded..................


----------



## V Player (Sep 23, 2005)

Gunter's coming in way too big. If Ronnie was truthfull in his last interview, he's coming in 10-15 pounds lighter than last year, so he is definately aiming for that 2001 condition but with more muscle mass. Every pro questioned (at least that Ive read), besides Cry Baby Cormier has said that if Ronnie brings his 2001 Arnold condition, they may as well just hand him the trophy without a contest.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

This whas the real pic. 





Yes I know he looks very small but this it is his real photo, everybody is talking about it because like this he will be #298.125. right behind Luke Wood.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 23, 2005)

NO WAY!


is that seriously him? shrunk!


Where has has triceps gone?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know what happened there but he just looks like crap, not just his arm but look at his face, not cool.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 23, 2005)

Just look at the picture with him looking bad and then the third pic look at the arm it's the same in size, just not pumped up.


----------



## BULL5150 (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like he may have taken some time off the roids...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah that's most likely.


----------

